# Minden jel arra utal/vall



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Nagyon sokat hallom filmekben ezt a kifejezést: "Minden jel arra *utal*, hogy..." 
Ez biztosan jó is így, de nekem ugyanez a kifejezés úgy is ismerős, hogy "Minden jel arra *vall*, hogy..."

A kérdésem az, hogy ti ismeritek-e, használjátok-e, tudomásotok szerint helyes-e a második változat?

Köszi.


----------



## francisgranada

Őszintén szólva nem tudom ... Az "arra + utalni" (pl. _arra utalok_) szókapcsolat teljesen természetesen hangzik számomra, de az "arra + vallani" (pl. _arra vallok_) valahogy nem. Viszont a "minden jel arra vall, hogy ... " kifejezés nem hangzik "idegenül" (talán azért, mert elterjedt, de nem tudom, hogy elfogadható-e ...).


----------



## Zsanna

Az "arra vallok" tényleg nem lenne jó, de ez más, mint amire gondoltam. Viszont segítségeddel mégis találtam egy érvet. 

Szerintem van olyan, hogy "vall vmire": pl. az ilyen cselekedet rosszindulatra/jóindulatra/ismeretek hiányára stb. vall. (Nem valami frappánsak a példáim, de talán mégis kiderül belőlük, hogy mire gondolok.)


----------



## francisgranada

Igen, azt is mondják, hogy "ez nem vall rá", ha pl. olyan cselekedetről van szó, ami valakire nem jellemző.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez nagyon jó példa volt, köszi. 
A kérdés csak az, hogy ezek a használatok feljogosítanak-e az ige használatára, ha a mondat úgy kezdődik, hogy "minden jel arra...".


----------



## francisgranada

Értem, valami "szokatlant" érzek én is e körül, azért a bizonytalanság a válaszomban (#2). Viszont nem látom okát annak, hogy miért pont a mondat elején nem lenne rendben, ha egyebként helyes ...


----------



## SReynolds

A "minden jel arra vall" nem hangzik jól, szerintem maga a szerkezet is teljesen értelmetlen. Egy jel általánosságban valamire _utal_, vagyis valamilyen dologra hivatkozik, mutat, stb. Ha már itt tartunk, a "minden jel arra mutat" kifejezés szerintem a legtöbb esetben állhat a "minden jel arra utal" helyett.


----------



## tomtombp

A minden jel arra utal az idiomatikus verzió, az összes többi rosszul hangzik nekem.


----------



## SReynolds

Nem tudom, én most rákerestem a Google-ön és az eredmények alapján, legalább is az internetes újságírásban, a _minden jel arra mutat_ legalább olyan gyakori, mint a _minden jel arra utal_.


----------



## Zsanna

Sajnos a Google nem éppen a legbízhatóbb forrás ilyen kérdésekben, de én is egyetértek azzal, hogy mind az _utal_, mind a _mutat_ gyakran használt ebben a kifejezésben.

Viszont ez még mindig nem oldja meg az eredeti problémámat, hogy a _vall_ miért nem jó. Már ha erre egyáltalán van valami "tudományos" magyarázat és nem egyszerűen használaton alapszik. Pedig valószínűleg erről lehet szó, ezért is értékes a meglátásotok.

Az értelmező szótár (a két kötetes) szerint létezik a következő: "vkire, vmire vall vmi: /dolog, tárgy/ elárul vkit, vmit, jellemző rá." (+ a példák) Eszerint elvileg létezhetne a "minden jel arra vall" abban az értelemben, hogy minden jel arra utal, azt árulja el, arról tanúskodik stb. (Tehát az ige nem a "meggyőződéssel hisz" vagy a "feltár, kinyílvánít" jelentésében értendő.)


----------



## SReynolds

Zsanna said:


> Sajnos a Google nem éppen a legbízhatóbb forrás ilyen kérdésekben, de én is egyetértek azzal, hogy mind az _utal_, mind a _mutat_ gyakran használt ebben a kifejezésben.



Valóban, de mivel magyar nyelven (tudomásom szerint) nincsen ingyen hozzáférhető, jól kereshető, jól szerkesztett korpusz ezért ilyenkor az ember hajlamos a Google-t használni segítségként. A válaszok többsége egyébként is magyar online újságokból jön, amelyek elvileg nyelvtani szempontból irányadóknak tekinthetőek.



Zsanna said:


> Az értelmező szótár (a két kötetes) szerint létezik a következő: "vkire,  vmire vall vmi: /dolog, tárgy/ elárul vkit, vmit, jellemző rá." (+ a  példák) Eszerint elvileg létezhetne a "minden jel arra vall" abban az  értelemben, hogy minden jel arra utal, azt árulja el, arról tanúskodik  stb. (Tehát az ige nem a "meggyőződéssel hisz" vagy a "feltár,  kinyílvánít" jelentésében értendő.)



Érdekes, én azt mondanám, hogy a _vkire/vmire vall vmi_ szerkezet nem jó ide, mert az "elárul vkit"/"jellemző vkire" szerkezetek szerintem nem bírnak ugyanazzal a jelentéssel, mint a "minden jel arra mutat/utal", mert az utóbbi véleményem szerint inkább "úgy tűnik" jelentéssel bír, és az általad írt szerkezetet ráerőszakolni erre nem feltétlenül eredményes_. _Ha azonban az általad megtalált szerkezetet egy másik, az eredeti jelentéshez közelebbi kontextusban használjuk, szerintem egy viszonylag értelmes mondatot kapunk:_

Ki ehette meg a spenótot és ihatta meg a tejet? Minden jel Jánosra vall, hiszen a családban csak ő szereti a tejet és a spenótot.

_Ez egy eléggé össze-vissza példa lett, de remélem jól illusztrálja a mondat jelentését.


----------



## Zsanna

Van korpusz (Magyar Nemzeti Szövegtár), ingyenes is, csak regisztrálni kell (ezért nem tettem bele a Hungarian Resources című "Sticky"-be). Én nem találom túl könnyűnek benne a keresést, de lehet, hogy ezt egyéne válogatja.



> _Minden jel Jánosra vall, hiszen a családban csak ő szereti a tejet és a spenótot._


Eszerint akkor ez is lehetne?
_Minden jel arra vall_, hogy János volt, hiszen a családban csak ő szereti a tejet és a spenótot.
És ez szerinted nem ugyanezt jelentené?
Nekem _úgy tűnik_, János volt, hiszen a családban csak ő szereti a ...

Nem akarok semmit sem erőszakolni, csak gondolkodom.


----------



## SReynolds

De, szerintem ugyanazt jelentené. Az általam felhozott példát speciel én nem mondanám, de_ szerintem _nem hangzik olyan rosszul, mint a _minden jel arra vall_.

Gondolkoztam rajta, hogy miért hangzik (számomra, legalább is) jobban az én példám, mint a felhozott _minden jel arra vall_. Talán az egyik indok az lenne, hogy dolgok csak _valakire_ tudnak vallani, _valamire_ nem. Ha azt mondanánk, hogy _Minden jel arra vall, hogy János ette meg_, akkor szerintem a legnagyobb probléma az lenne, hogy az _arra_ szó a mellékmondatra utal, nem egy személyre.


----------



## Zsanna

> Talán az egyik indok az lenne, hogy dolgok csak _valakire tudnak vallani, valamire nem._


A baj biztos ott van (számomra), hogy egyrészt ezt nem érzem, másrészt meg azt látom, hogy a szótár is említi mindkettőt (_vmire_, _vkire_).

Minden esetre eddig nagyon úgy tűnik, hogy rajtam kívül senki sem érzi elfogadhatónak a szerkezetet ebben a formában.


----------

